# When did you last wear a mask for Covid?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I last wore mine about 3 weeks ago, I always carry one though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yesterday inside at a Funeral. I dont generally go anywhere where I need to wear one to be honest except these past few weeks Ive been into a few offices which is unusual for me. First time I went in I wore one but it was business as usual and nobody was wearing one so I felt a bit odd so took it off. Its impossible for me to wear one for long anyway. 

The government have done a good job convincing everyone its all over so you are kind of pissing into the wind now by wearing one. Its pretty pointless if nobody else is wearing one as they are generally designed to protect others not you so much I think.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Today on my local bus from Poole to Wimborne. The majority of the passengers were wearing them but not the drivers.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> ... nobody was wearing one so I felt a bit odd so took it off.
> ......
> Its pretty pointless if nobody else is wearing one as they are generally designed to protect others not you so much I think.


I wore one this afternoon going in to get a takeaway coffee.

I'm glad I'm sufficiently b*-minded to wear mine no matter who else is wearing or not wearing.

I'm not sure you're right about who you're protecting Barry - I think it's both ways really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree Jean but the wisdom is our mask saves others, as an aside spectacle wearers are supposed to be better off too as it can get in through the yes.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In NI 1 in 13 people had covid last week so it's still a pretty good idea to be wearing a mask.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Today when I went shopping, still no choice here.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Today when I went shopping. Most of the over 40's had them on which is par for the course round here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every day we both wear them as soon as we leave the apartment or car irrespective of where we are going. Everyone we see in Portugal and Spain had em on.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I put mine on as soon as I leave the car.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yesterday whilst paying for diesel.
Will keep using it as well, as Jean mentioned still a lot about here. Schools and Richard Craniums are the source in my view.

Terry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Yesterday shopping in Sainsburys - about 50% of Customers and Staff were wearing masks.

Today in Toolstation (looking for a big tool !) - all Staff wearing masks.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In Lidl yesterday and in the upholstery shop as did everyone as you‘re not allowed in without.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I wore one this afternoon going in to get a takeaway coffee.
> 
> I'm glad I'm sufficiently b*-minded to wear mine no matter who else is wearing or not wearing.
> 
> I'm not sure you're right about who you're protecting Barry - I think it's both ways really.


I think the FFP3 masks maybe do as there was something in the news a while back about tests saying they offered 100% protection to NHS workers but I think this has now been downgraded to 52%-100% I read the other day. We bought them and some reusable FFP2 masks and Michelle still managed to get covid a month ago and always wears them and the only possible place she might have caught it was about ten minutes in Morrisons in Barnard Castle. Either that or I gave her it and never had symptoms but then I took ill three days after her but despite four tests over ten days of being ill they all showed negative. Who knows?

Ill still wear one if I maybe go in a shop which is rare but Ive kind of just accepted it now. I went to get my hair cut the other week for the first time in two years. Barbers in Barney was busy. No masks and I never bothered either and I met my sister and her husband for the first time in two years yesterday and hugged her, no masks. I would say the majority are not bothering now up here. The Dales kind of got away with it all through the worse of it and the lockdowns until very recently. There were months where it was rife all over the country and there were no cases at all here. Omicron clearly took a foothold though as everyone seems to have got it but looking at the stats for Durham county which officially includes all of Teesdale where we live on the North Yorkshire border there are just 40 people in hospital in the entire county with Covid and there have been zero Covid deaths here since mid February and even then it was just the odd few each week. So people here probably feel much more confident that maybe other areas that were worse effected because when it finally hit us it was just a bad cold for most and virtually nobody has died.

Its kind of liberating to be honest feeling much more relaxed about it but the worry is the danger of another mutation but so far so good.

Sorry for the long rambling post!


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

As its still law indoors in public places shops bars transport etc its still 100% outdoors about 10% wear them in the Basque Country. We do not wear them outdoors


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wore when yesterday; the day before; and every day for the last 2 years when I was out of the house (or MH). I will wear one today; tomorrow; and at least every day for the rest of the year, when I am out of the house (or MH).

Mrs GMJ is desperate to stop wearing one as her glasses always steam up but as she is asthmatic and has a lowered immune system due to her meds, we constantly have the discussion...which normally ends up with me saying that perhaps her next husband will be OK with not wearing a mask









I also hand sanitise and social distance wherever possible and carry a small bottle of hand sanitiser with me wherever I go.

Whilst I am understand that it may not be 100% effective I am more happy that I am still doing my bit and attempting to play my part in not spreading this pernicious illness around.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree, every day out in shops, until seated in restaurants and of course, in surgeries, clinics and hospitals.

And that pattern will continue for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Mrs GMJ is desperate to stop wearing one as her glasses always steam up*

I bought a couple of these and found them 100% effective for keeping the glasses free of steaming.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Drew

We bought and tried several types over the last 2 years, with zero success to date.



Edited to add: I just bought one off Ebay for £5.50


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You should always wear one anyway G as you is so fugly.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You should always wear one anyway G as you is so fugly.


Cock Womble


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> >

Plenty of those on here mate



Cockwomble. A person, usually male, prone to making outrageously stupid statements and/or inappropriate behavior while generally having a very high opinion of his own wisdom and importance.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

According to the FT you are now more likely (just) to croak from Flu than you are Covid.

https://www.ft.com/content/e26c93a0-90e7-4dec-a796-3e25e94bc59b_

"The proportion of people infected with Covid-19 in England who go on to die has dipped below that of seasonal flu, which has an infection fatality rate of 0.04 per cent, for the first time during the pandemic, according to the FT calculations."_

I tried to find some stats as to what percentage of the population must have had it by now but I cant find any. Probably impossible to calculate as there will be loads that have gone unreported or that never had symptoms but after all the vaccines and presumably the majority of people in the UK by now maybe having it we must be getting some sort of immunity. As long as Omicron stays as the predominant variant maybe we should be trying to go back to being as normal as possible. I was never normal of course  I even got my own strain "Covid Ebola" which the tests dont pick up.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was thinking the same Barry. With NI having an infection rate of 1 in 13 last week (and apparently it's been that for a while) then after 13 weeks you'd expect everyone would've had it, more or less.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_I tried to find some stats as to what percentage of the population must have had it by now but I cant find any. Probably impossible to calculate as there will be loads that have gone unreported or that never had symptoms but after all the vaccines and presumably the majority of people in the UK by now maybe having it we must be getting some sort of immunity. _

The youngest Granddaughter has tested positive for Covid, she hasn't felt unwell, and her brother had it a few weeks ago but neither parent has tested positive - neither positive tests have been reported officially except to their Schools as they both 'isolated' for a few days.

None of us 5 family 'oldies' (70 to 82) have tested positive despite going for pub meals each week at different pubs and not wearing masks for hours while enjoying our meals.

As you say, it's going to be impossible to get a true figure of the total numbers - just most of the dead ones.

Us on the way home from the Pub ,,,,,,


----------

